# 69 differential breather



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

On a 69 diff,. What is the correct style and color breather? I purchased the plastic off- white with the green cap style. Not sure if this is correct for a 69. The original was missing when I purchased the car. Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Santo, cked two more '69's, & the rear in original 4K mile '72 Lux LeMans, no evidence of green caps. My own thought is the original vent for this rear are opaque plastic, top & bottom. the green capped vent appeared much later, & the green capped vent was used as a service part for earlier rears, similar deal to the black headed washer pumps that were used on Delco service replacement washer pumps through the 80's & 90's.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you. Have not seen that color breather for sale anywhere.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The green cap off white plastic vents were used on many 80's & '90's GM rears: 7.5, 8.5, late 8 7/8 MP series. At one time, that was the style vent (GM part) being sold by catalogue vendors for earlier cars.


----------

